
Ask HN: Does HN has content reviewers? - noteanddata
how does HN ensure no content is violating the laws?  
usually maintaining such a big traffic web site would come with lots of spam, porn and so on, right? 
I assume the ranking algorithm can not delete those contents.
======
Hackbraten
Users can flag posts. Once a low-quality post gets flagged enough times, I
presume it becomes hidden.

~~~
noteanddata
so it's purely based on user voting? and there is no human interaction?

that's kind of amazing!

